# [SOLVED] 5 Different Machines Same BSOD - ntkrnlmp.exe



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings All,

I'm new here so please be gentle.

I have 5 different machine that have been brought to me for service. They are all experiencing BSODs that point to ntkrnlmp.exe as the problem. 

They are all different machines, various models of Dells and HPs. I think they all have Vista x64.

I gathered the attached files from a Dell Studio XPS 1640.

I have an unsupported hunch that this is somehow related to Symantec Endpoint Protection. 

Enjoy!

Any help is going to be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chrism9o5 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

hey thankss. uhm so i put the file on my usb key, wud it work if i started up my computer in safemode and plugged it in?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

I found this in event dump:


```
Event[5]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-08-27T10:39:48.000
  Event ID: 7026
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Becky-PC
  Description: 
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AFD
DfsC
eeCtrl
NetBIOS
netbt
nsiproxy
PSched
RasAcd
rdbss
Smb
spldr
SRTSP
SRTSPX
tdx
Wanarpv6
```
That's most definitely the problem. One moment.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Chrism9o5,
The attached zip contains Minidumps from my system, and the information gathered from following this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-screen-of-death-bsod-326561.html#post1871981

It isn't a fix for you. I would suggest you follow the same procedures in the linked post and add them to your thread. I'll let you know if I find a fix for this issue as they could be related.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Thanks for looking at this ShIz!


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Just an update. I currently have two of the affected machines up on the bench working on them. 

What I'm trying to do to them now is uninstall Symantec and reinstall it. I have booted into safe mode and disabled all process and startup items. Rebooted into normal mode to uninstall. One of them blue screened in normal mode durring unstinstallation. The other one went through uninstall and reinstall fine just to BSOD on the next boot. I'm still at a loss.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

If it's happening at different times on different computers, it might not be Norton that's causing it. Did you happen to see if the BSOD was the same as before on the one that successfully uninstalled?


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Good thought. No i didn't check the minidump after the successful uninstall.

I took the quiter's way out on that one. I'm reloading it at the moment. I'm going through the memdumps on the other that BSOD'd on the unstallation to look for any differences. Etherway the Symantec services wern't loaded at the time of the BSODs. So I'm starting to move away from Symantec as the cause.

I've yet to see a minidump on any of these machines that points to anything other than ntkrnlmp.exe.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Okay. When does this happen? Boot, randomly during operation, or something else?

I'm sorry if I take a while to respond; I'm also working with chrism9o5.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Usually happens shortly after log in or when trying to uninstall or install something. 3 of the machines i'm currently reloading. I suspect that it could be an issue with windows update KB973879. I've seen some other hps effected with the same stop message that is being caused by this update according to: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...aused-by-ntkrnlmp-exe-408354.html#post2313262 I just reloaded one of the machines. I'm going to subject it to this update and see if i get the same results. I'll post my findings.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Yes, my thoughts exactly. Everyone's getting torn apart by this update it seems.

Try performing a System Restore on one of the machines. To do so, click Start>type "System Restore". Select a restore point that was before the update was installed, and let it run.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't trusted system restore since the days of ME. I don't usually use it as a rule. I'm allready reloading most of the machines. I work with students and they aren't usually willing to wait. One of the machines I'm working on is doing updates now.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

That's understandable, just let me know how it goes when you get around to it.

And, may I ask, what kind of class are you teaching?


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

I'm flattered that you think I teach. I'm just tech support at a med school.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

LOL. That's good. I'm tech support's tech support :grin:. Thought it could have been some kind of tech support class.

Whenever you get a chance, just try the System Restore. I'll be around.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

I do do some faculty development. Basic computer use and PowerPoint Word Excel. You'de be suprised at how many people don't know keyboard shortcuts anymore.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

It depresses me, really. I rarely even use my mouse anymore.

I'd just like a tech support job such as yours. Too young


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

I've reloaded the affected machines. They are working properly. What is odd though is that i have done windows update all the way until it says the machine is up to date put i wasn't prompted to install KB973879 or SP2. I thought SP2 was being pushed through windows update now.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

No, it's not in Windows Update now. I just realized a couple days ago that I was still on SP1; I had thought the same thing. Has to be done manually.

When you say reloaded, you mean System Restore?


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Factory restore. I had started that before i ran accross the KB973879 update issue.

Whats odd is that i sware i was prompted to install SP2 through windows update earlier today. I even complained that it BSOD'd while i was doing the SP2 install. I KNOW that i haven't done any updates other than the ones offered through WU.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Hm. Maybe it was updated JUST today, which would explain why everyone's having the problem so suddenly.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

No i am sure now. I remember seeing a warning come up about incompatable drivers with SP2 while i was installing it and then got the BSOD. Today has been an odd one. It is 5 and time to go home now. 

Thanks ShIz!


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

well it isn't there any more. Maybe they yanked it. Along with KB973879.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Good. Glad I could help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Hi - 

SP2 does come in via Windows Updates. It may be waiting for the conditions to be right. Re-boot and see if it is waiting - 

update.microsoft.com

Microsoft has pulled kb973879 for now as it appears to be the BSOD cause.

System Restore would have worked great for this. You should give it another chance - you've been punishing it since Windows Me....?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Yes, this type of thing is really what System Restore is meant to be used for. For future reference (I'm still amazed that you haven't used it since Me), it's much easier and realistic to give System Restore a shot before a full restore.


----------



## Milk-Inc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

If I want to install SP2 - I can't because of this update?
I'm not sure if the SP2 got this update built-in already, or not.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

I'm still unaware of exactly what the problem with this update is. Does it affect all computers?

I have SP2 installed on this computer at the moment.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Old habits die hard in this case. I'll be more apt to use it in the future. Thank you all for all the help!


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 5 Different Machines Same BSOD ->ntkrnlmp.exe*

Just of note. I had a user bring her machine in this AM. Having the same issue. She had tried System Restore and had had the problem come back. 

I pulled KB973879 off her machine and it is working fine.

Thanks all for your help!


----------

